# A good grinding wheel



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new 8" grinding wheel for HSS. I looked at Norton but it has terrible reviews on Amazon. Any recommendations as far as brand and grit? My grinder is a 3/4 hp 3450 rpm Dayton.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Art; CGW has an interesting chart detailing the specific type of wheel structure for which metals. I didn't realize it was so specific!
Bench Grinding Wheels | CGW
Click on the .pdf link there for the chart.
(Is it possible the Norton reviewers were using inappropriate abrasive wheels for their applications? )


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Art check these out. Diamond Grinding Wheels | CBN Grinding Wheels | Diamond Sharpening Wheels
A little pricey but for me it will probably be the last wheels I will ever need to buy. I have both the 80 and 180 grit 8" wheels. I will tell you that they put a edge on HSS, carbide and Thompson Kryo tools superior to any stone wheel. I am going to the grinder during turning about half of that with the stone wheels. I may even part with my Tormek except my wife informed me if it don't sharpen scissors or yard tools it ain't going anywhere. :lol::lol:


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Art; CGW has an interesting chart detailing the specific type of wheel structure for which metals. I didn't realize it was so specific!
> Bench Grinding Wheels | CGW
> Click on the .pdf link there for the chart.
> (Is it possible the Norton reviewers were using inappropriate abrasive wheels for their applications? )


The complaints are all about the poor quality construction especially the wobbling. If only one person had mentioned it I wouldn't be concerned but there were a lot of complaints.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Bernie they look great but are a little pricey I may just spring for one and give it a try. I would rather spend the money on something good then something that makes life harder. I'm not in a real hurry so I'll keep my eye out for a sale.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I do love mine. Like I said probably the last wheel I will ever have to buy. One other thing these things are pretty much balanced when you get them. I did take off the guard on my grinder because there just isn't the sparks that you get with the other wheels. I was using these wheels but have them on my second grinder now. They worked pretty well and didn't have any problems at all with them. Norton 3X I think one key is to keep them trued up.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

There is soooo much information that it is tough to sift through. Here is an excellent bit of information that I found in hours of research.
The Home Machinist! • View topic - Grinding wheels and HSS


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree Art. Sometimes there is just to much info to sift thru. I have found a lot of times on reviews on different things it is mostly the bad that gets posted. I find that most of those that are satisfied with the product whatever it may be very seldom post reviews. So most of the time I take these reviews with a grain of salt. I generally go by what other woodturners/woodworkers have to say.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

BernieW said:


> I agree Art. Sometimes there is just to much info to sift thru. I have found a lot of times on reviews on different things it is mostly the bad that gets posted. I find that most of those that are satisfied with the product whatever it may be very seldom post reviews. So most of the time I take these reviews with a grain of salt. I generally go by what other woodturners/woodworkers have to say.


I also see many bad reviews that are caused by improper use, or lack of knowledge as well. But even on this forum you will get widely differing opinions on just about everything!

Personally, I've had no problem with Norton wheels. As Bernie said, you have to keep them trued, but then most wheels are that way! I would definitely recommend the diamond wheels, if you can afford them. As Bernie said, it could be the last grinding wheel you will ever need to buy!


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Here's the dressing stick/stone, Harold was talking about:

Abrasive Dresser Sticks - Dressing Sticks | MSCDirect.com

When you buy a grinder with stones already mounted, you're better off replacing those wheels with quality. 

Most installed wheels are junk.


For grinding HSS, get a white wheel.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Duane you are absolutely right. I forgot to mention that a lot of negitive feedback is due to not knowing how to use the equipment. Most of the time I take feedback with a grain of salt as I said before. 

The Norton wheels I bought I never had a bit of problems with them. I trued them up and they ran smoothly. I went with the D-Way wheels because there is no need to true them or clean them. I have a diamond wheel dresser that is probably 30 yrs or so old and it still works great so like I said I probably won't have to buy sharpening wheels again.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

It all depends on what you are using the grinding wheel for.


----------

